# Proof that you can make money with just about anytype of photo



## maxalmon (Nov 21, 2008)

This is somewhat disturbing yet fascinating, one of those things where your first impluse is to scream and yell, but your darkside makes you look thru each month.

I owned several pet supply stores and we sold several hundred of these each year, at one point this calendar was one of the hottest gifts in the pet gift industry. I just can't imagine having to stage the shots and having to find the "props"....

Only reason I'm posting this is to show that you can make money with just about any idea, no matter how weird.
http://monthlydoos.com/Doos/pages/2009 Monthly Doos/index.htm


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 21, 2008)

"February" is just sooooo wrong!!!! 


I can now say "I have seen everything"....


----------



## NateWagner (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah, seriously... they have no shame.


----------



## maxalmon (Nov 21, 2008)

can you imagine the "scratch and sniff" version:lmao:


----------



## Overread (Nov 21, 2008)

just goes to show that some people have not sense of taste.....


----------



## epp_b (Nov 21, 2008)

Whoever said you couldn't make money making gag gifts? 

Not _lots_ of money, mind you...


----------



## maxalmon (Nov 21, 2008)

At the last tradeshow, the guy said they had sold over 100k of the calendars @ $7.00 each, thats not bad.....

If anyone needs me, I'll be at the dog park....


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 21, 2008)

Funny thing is.... technically some of these shots are quite good....


Once this catches on there will be Noobs in the forum asking:

"Help!.. What is the best lens for taking pictures of S**T?"

or


"I have my first S**T shoot coming up next week... what is the best aperture for taking pictures of S**T?"


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 21, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> Funny thing is.... technically some of these shots are quite good....
> 
> 
> Once this catches on there will be Noobs in the forum asking:
> ...



Too funny!


----------



## maxalmon (Nov 21, 2008)

You gota love the corporate name "Watch your step productions":lmao:

"I have my first S**T shoot coming up next week... what is the best aperture for taking pictures of S**T?" 

whole new meaning to crappy photos


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 21, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> Funny thing is.... technically some of these shots are quite good....
> 
> 
> Once this catches on there will be Noobs in the forum asking:
> ...


 
:lmao::lmao::thumbup:


----------



## Synnove (Nov 21, 2008)

I seriously wasn't expecting that.  My cats have poos all of the time.  I had no idea they could be worth photographing.


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh. MY. 

My brother has a pooper-scooper side business. Just think of the money *I* can make!


----------



## icassell (Nov 21, 2008)

Hell, if dogs can get you $7, I'm gonna go to the elephant house at the Phoenix Zoo.


----------



## danman281 (Nov 21, 2008)

hahahahahaha


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 21, 2008)

Crappy photos, if you ask me.

Makes me appreciate my lens covers.

"You took photographs of WHAT???????"

Pity the poor guy who did the arrangements.

Don't accidentally rub your nose, or cover your mouth when you sneeze...

YUCK!


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 21, 2008)

Definitely, um.... different.  Kinda funny, but not the kind of calendar I'd hang.  Some of the shots are pretty good, though.


----------



## G. Ike (Nov 21, 2008)

The June one is my favorite


----------



## icassell (Nov 21, 2008)

December is by far the best ...


----------



## rubbertree (Nov 21, 2008)

June is classic!


----------



## notelliot (Nov 23, 2008)

what I didn't see in the photos was a dog. How sure are we that the photographer didn't load up on fibre and coffee before heading out for a walk?


----------



## roadkill (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow. thats inspiring.


----------



## roadkill (Nov 23, 2008)

Why stop at dog feces? I can think of some particularly impressive examples of my own.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 23, 2008)

Whether the skidodee is people or critter, it's still crappy...


----------

